# NEW_XORG additional pkg binary repository priority/order



## teachop (Aug 9, 2014)

Based on this announcement I installed via pkg from NEW_XORG the "intel" driver (working nice) to an HP Sleekbook 14" to replace "vesa". http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-announce/2014-July/001570.html

The keyboard stopped working.  I got it functional like this: remove xf86-input-keyboard, disable pkg/FreeBSD.conf and install xf86-input-keyboard (I re-enabled FreeBSD.conf afterwards).

A `pkg search` shows two "xf86-input-keyboard-1.8.0_2" in the results, of the same version.  What is the correct way to assure these situations will resolve from the NEW_XORG binary package first?  Thanks. (This is FreeBSD 10.)


----------



## Juanitou (Aug 9, 2014)

You can specify the repository (the name defined in FreeBSD.conf). I just don't remember the switch (-r or -R), but you will find it with `pkg help install`.


----------



## teachop (Aug 9, 2014)

Ok, thanks, I see that option would have been a better approach.  Is there a recommended way to automatically prefer one repository over another in situations where the package is in more than one repository?


----------

